# Forum Other Languages Slavic languages Polish  KULT

## joanna

mysle, ze ten zespol jest super!  Duzo sie ucze od nich.   
nie wiem duzo o polskiej muzyki. podoba mi sie tez elektryczne gitary, niemen, ewa demarczyk.. 
any other suggestions as to some bands/singers i might like?  i know my short list covers a wide range of styles... 
thanks!

----------


## kamka

ok, dziwne pytanie zrodzilo mi sie w glowie, ale jakiej Ty wlasciwie jestes narodowosci? Bylam przekonana, ze jestes Polka. 
Co to muzyki, to polski przemysl muzyczny kuleje juz od dluzszego czasu, zespoly, ktore wymienilas sa raczej starsze. Do listy weteranow (jedni mowia, ze zasluzonych, inni, ze nie) zaliczylabym jeszcze Perfect i Lady Pank - z naciskiem na to, zeby wybrac te starsze numery. 
Z 'dzisiejszej' muzyki, wartymi polecenia sa Kombajn do zbierania kur po wioskach, Goya i Hey. To na dobry poczatek  ::

----------


## joanna

bardzo dzieki!  ja bede ich szukala.   wiem, ze moja kolekcja piosenek sa stare, po prostu slucham co moja mama slucha [oprocz kultu - to moj kuzyn mi wyprowadzil - moja mama nienawidzi kultu  ::  ].  wiem, ze hip-hop jest dzis bardzo popularny, ale nie tak lubie takiej muzyki.  mam nadzieje, ze te zespoly beda mi sie podobali!  bo chce cos nowego zeby sluchac. 
twoje pytanie nie jest tak dziwnie, bo mnie nie znasz! skad wiedzalabys o mnie?  A to, Amerykanka jestem, urodzilam sie w Ameryce, ale moje rodzice sa z Polski.  mowilam po polsku kiedy mala bylam, ale zapomialam wszytko!  a dwa lata ja sie ucze polskiego (lub "re-learn")...i co, to jest moja historia...

----------


## kamka

> bardzo dzieki! * ja (you can get ride of the "ja")* bede ich szukala.   wiem, ze moja kolekcja piosenek *jest stara* po prostu slucham *tego, co/czego* moja mama slucha [oprocz kultu - to moj kuzyn mi *wprowadzil* - moja mama nienawidzi kultu  ].  wiem, ze hip-hop jest dzis bardzo popularny, ale nie tak lubie takiej muzyki.  mam nadzieje, ze te zespoly beda mi sie podoba*ły*!  bo chce *czegoś* nowego zeby sluchac *(better: do słuchania)*. 
> twoje pytanie nie jest dziwnie, bo mnie nie znasz! skad * mogłabyś wiedzieć* o mnie?  [b]Jestem Amerykanką, urodzilam sie w Ameryce, ale *moi* rodzice sa z Polski.  mowilam po polsku kiedy mala bylam *(better: byłam mała; mała byłam sounds very... bookish, and unnatural in this context)*, ale zapomialam wszytko!  a dwa lata *ja-again, "ja" is not necessary* *uczę się* polskiego (lub "re-learn")...i co, to jest moja historia...

 I hope it's ok for me to correct some of the mistakes.
"bardzo dzieki" is not really used, it's either "bardzo dziękuję", or less formal, and atcually only used in spoken Polish "dzięki bardzo". 
You don't have to write "ja" in the sentences, unless you want to emphasise it's about you, not somebody else, eg. "Tomek uczy się polskiego?" "Nie, to ja uczę się polskiego".

----------


## Slawnik

Witajcie! Właśnie!!! Kult jest naprawdę super. Stary zesp

----------


## kamka

ai, hello Slawnik  ::  Another student of the Polish language, how nice.  :: 
I'm Kamila, it's nice to meet you.  ::  
[quote]Witajcie! Właśnie!!! Kult jest naprawdę super. Stary zesp

----------


## Slawnik

Cześć Kamila! Dziękuję!
  Jaki zesp

----------


## kamka

> Cześć Kamila! Dziękuję!
>   Jaki zesp*o*ły są popularn*e* teraz w Polsce?

 Proszę bardzo  :: 
Jednym z najpopularniejszych obecnie zespoł

----------

